# Getting My Pigeon a Friend



## Chibrinski (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello. I'm new to this website as a member (though I've been a lurker for a few months), so please bear with me. 

I have a white homing pigeon named Cher. Friendly, loving, playful, etc. He's beautiful, and he's my buddy. I do everything I should. Take him out every day, change his food and water often, and the like. He's a pet that I acquired by accident a few months ago. His owner didn't want him. My friend's aunt brought him home (after speaking with the ex-owner that wouldn't let the bird come back). 

He lives in a large parrot cage, more than big enough for one pigeon.

Unfortunately, I go off to college in August. I won't be around to take him out every day (like I do now), and I won't be around enough to talk to him, socialize him, etc. I'm setting up a UV light so he'll be able to process his calcium, etc. 

So, I have two questions. 

1. Should I get him a little friend? A female pigeon? 
2. If I should, what should I house them in? I can't house them outdoors... we have neighbor-kid issues. 

I'm trying to go for the most space for the least amount of money. I really cannot stand the thought of my little Cher all alone. They're social animals, I know, and I want him to be happy. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Cher- boy or girl?*

Are you sure you pigeon is a boy with a girls name?


----------



## Chibrinski (Dec 25, 2013)

Cher is the masculine form of the French word for "dear." Cher Ami (although she was a female) was a famous homing pigeon during WWI. Until her death, she was believed to be a male.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the thread was from December.


----------

